# Reptile experts- help!



## AdamD (May 31, 2017)

Found this little guy in the sticky trap in my garage, some googling led me to believe it's in the _nerodia_ family of water snakes, maybe a copper bellied water snake. I live 5 miles west of the Mississippi, mid Missouri. What do you think it is?


----------



## abax (May 31, 2017)

Possibly a rat snake? We have several around our house
of various sizes and colors. We think they're hunting field
mice and we leave them alone.


----------



## AdamD (May 31, 2017)

It was never my intention to catch him, poor guy. We have a few from time to time. It seems they're thick this year. Turtles, too. This one doesn't have the markings of a rat snake though


----------



## troy (May 31, 2017)

Poor little guy, take it to a pet shop, reptile shop, or animal rescue center, they could probably help


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2017)

Mineral oil.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 1, 2017)

So sad. Is he beyond help?


----------



## John M (Jun 1, 2017)

As Eric said, use Mineral Oil, or even vegetable oil. It takes awhile; but, it softens and loosens the glue, enabling the animal to wriggle loose. Once the snake is off, normal movement will coat the sticky parts of it's body with dust/debris and once that's happened, it will be able to move normally. Then, the next time it sheds it's skin, it'll be rid of it all.

Also, open the trap and secure it down. It's as easy as using a staple gun to hold it firmly to a board. That way, as the snake struggles to get unstuck, it can get some leverage to pull away from the sticky surface. Make sure that you cover the entire sticky surface with the oil so that the snake does not just get itself more stuck.


----------



## naoki (Jun 1, 2017)

Does this link help?
http://fisheries.tamu.edu/files/2013/10/Snakes-of-Missouri.pdf
By reading this page, it is somewhat similar to Northern water snake?


----------



## AdamD (Jun 1, 2017)

naoki said:


> Does this link help?
> http://fisheries.tamu.edu/files/2013/10/Snakes-of-Missouri.pdf
> By reading this page, it is somewhat similar to Northern water snake?



Yes I think that's it. 

And as for everyone's suggestions, sorry for the miscommunication, the snake is no longer with us. He was helplessly stuck and the ants had started in on him by the time I had found him. His brothers and sisters live on.


----------



## John M (Jun 1, 2017)

AdamD said:


> And as for everyone's suggestions, sorry for the miscommunication, the snake is no longer with us. He was helplessly stuck and the ants had started in on him by the time I had found him. His brothers and sisters live on.


 Crap.


----------



## AdamD (Jun 1, 2017)

John M said:


> Crap.



Sorry


----------

